# Element.setTextContent(String);  Ersatz fuer Version 1.4?



## ExElNeT (8. Jun 2005)

Element.setTextContent(String);

Hi! Ich benutze diese Funktion um ein Dom XML Dokument zu erstellen. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich diese Element.setTextContent(String); 1.5 Methode mit 1.4 Code ersetzen kann?

Danke schonmal
ExElNeT


----------



## Roar (8. Jun 2005)

element.setNodeValue("bla"); <- so


----------



## ExElNeT (8. Jun 2005)

das macht leider nicht das gleiche ... setTextContent erstellt nen child mit data = arg0

jetzt suche ein weg solch ein element zu erstellen ...


----------



## ExElNeT (9. Jun 2005)

ich habs rausgefunden: 

man muss alle childnodes vom element entfernen und ein textnode als childnode einfügen.

in meinem fall:
Element.appendChild(Document.createTextNode(String));


----------

